# Recover files cut over samba



## tab2tab (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi there!

Is there any way on "undelete" files I cut (from my FreeBSD 8 RC3) and pasted (to my windows machine)? The hard drive on the windows machine crashed... I haven't used the FreeBSD zpool after cutting away the files? 

thanks

Oskar


----------

